# Descargas eléctricas - Margem Sul 29 Abril 2011



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:15)

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3192/dsc5776t.jpg





http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4782/dsc5778n.jpg










http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1154/dsc5796r.jpg


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

*Re: Re: Descargas eléctricas - Margem Sul 29 Abril 2011*

Belas fotos!!!


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2011 às 23:22)

*Re: Re: Descargas eléctricas - Margem Sul 29 Abril 2011*

windchill, grandes fotos.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

Da mesma altura, colocadas no nosso Facebook, de Tiago Fernandes

Vista do Palácio das Necessidades, Lisboa 23:02h











(c) Tiago Fernandes


----------



## seqmad (30 Abr 2011 às 01:47)

*Re: Re: Descargas eléctricas - Margem Sul 29 Abril 2011*

Apesar da fraca qualidade (video da máquina fotográfica, upload, etc...), só para dar uma ideia de como estivemos sob fogo aqui na Margem sul, há bocado... Aqui de casa, no Fogueteiro/Amora, com o Riosul ao fundo, para complementar as fabulosas fotos do Windchill e as descrições de outros foristas... foram vários destes de seguida, muitos sem intervalo para o trovão - ouvir com som alto, a seguir a 0.18...


----------



## Henrique (30 Abr 2011 às 12:52)

Estou fascinado com tanto material =D
Fotos de sonho do Windchill e Tiago Fernandes.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2011 às 13:12)

Muito boas as fotos!!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 13:31)

Soberbas, material cinco estrelas.


----------



## windchill (30 Abr 2011 às 13:47)

Se eu pudesse tirava fotos destas todos os dias, é que situações como as de ontem nestas zonas são tão raras infelizmente.....


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 14:08)

Muito boas fotos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 14:09)

Bem isto é uma regalia!! já nem sei o que dizer em tantos topicos!! Espectacular!!

Registos atras de Registos!!

Estamos em grande!!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

Mas que grandes fotos! Parabéns ao windchill (que grandes estoiros que esses raios devem ter dado!) e também ao Tiago Fernandes - as fotos a preto e branco estão um espanto!


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2011 às 17:54)

Sem dúvida fotos espectaculares, parabéns.


----------



## windchill (30 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

Obrigado a todos pelos elogios das fotos, mas o mérito vai todo para esta belissima e fotogénica trovoada que nos encheu a nós (doidos por elas), de alegria!!!!


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2011 às 21:50)

Fotos fantásticas


----------



## Black_Heart (30 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

Bem, sem comentários. Espectaculares as fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 22:59)

Muito bons registos, parabéns !


----------



## windchill (1 Mai 2011 às 19:48)

Montei um PPS simples com as fotos que tirei na noite do dia 29/Abril. 
Aos interessados fica aqui a ligação!  

https://rapidshare.com/files/460115233/2011.04.29.pps


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Excelentes fotos!!!
Muitos parabéns!!


----------

